# Worst shot ever!



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

Maybe a thread about the worst shot you have ever seen might be good for a few laughs. I know I have seen and fired more than my fair share. Here is a story you might get a kick out of-

My buddy and I are out puddle jumping and drive by a small pond on my brothers land that NEVER has any ducks in it and low and behold there are at least 50 big drake mallards sitting in it. We park the truck and belly crawl through the weeds for about 75 yards to get within shooting range, jump up and less than 20 feet away all of these big drake mallards jump at once. We both unload our guns, six shots total and down comes one duck! These birds got up so close together that I swear you could have hip shot and got 3 for 3 but somehow we managed only one duck. I didn't even see another feather get knocked off in the volley. So we grab the waders, struggle through the 2 feet or so of muck and pick up our lone bird and its a friggen' hen! Neither of us even saw a hen and were 100% positive that every duck in that pond was a drake mallard. So not only did we completely whiff on 5 shots at point blank range, the one load that found a home hit the only hen in the pack.

Well, fast forward about 8 years to last week. I get a call from my same buddy saying that the same pond again has a bunch of mallards on it. I tell him to go ahead and give it a whirl so him and his son repeat the process from 8 years ago, crawling through the weeds. They jump up, empty their guns and again down comes one duck! At least this time it was a drake but we have since decided that these are the most elusive ducks in the state and vowed to no longer waste the shells trying to jump this little pothole. It is now a mallard sanctuary!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

maybe there is a reason why that pond only has birds on it every eight years :huh:

funny story though


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

Why?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sounds like a classic example of flock shooting! Gets the best of ya!


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep. Somehow, no matter how many ducks you shoot if you get enough of em' close enough together you just can't help it.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Good story. I am still considering telling my bad shot story. Not as brave as you though. I'll wait to see if anyone else shares their stories first. 
:roll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I have two.
First ones not really bad shots, just bad luck on my part.
Many moons ago myself and some buds were goose hunting. Ended up having a great morning, limited on darks, got a few ducks, and had a dozen or so snows.
There was three of us hunting that morning, my one buddy managed to pick a specklebelly out of a flock of lessers, which for our area is VERY rare in the fall. My other buddy, shot what he thought was a straggler juvy blue out of a small flock of snows, only to find it was a black brant, and it was banded.
Later that afternoon, while scouting we spotted three gorgeous drake mallards in a coulee tucked up real tight to the steep bank. An easy sneak. As we approached the bank, i told the buddy on the left to shoot the left bird, the guy on the right to shoot the right, and id take the middle.
Well, we came over the bank, the birds flushed, boom boom boom, all three fell. Lefty had a band, righty had a band, middle bird had shiat.

Fast foward to this year, second weekend of regular season. Three specks come in low and hard off the left side of the firing line, im on the far left, they were to low even for my buddy to get a safe shot as I was in the way. I pop up, easy, 20 yard shot right? Boom boom boom, never touched one. Didnt have my head down as I was flabergasted at seeing specks for the second time in the fall.


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

DodgeLynn said:


> Good story. I am still considering telling my bad shot story. Not as brave as you though. I'll wait to see if anyone else shares their stories first.
> :roll:


Don't be afraid! A little humility is good for all of us.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sounds like pulling both triggers on a double barrel , cylinder bore, loaded with 3" 6s is in order.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

bum luck bareback.
Hard to pick just one story but here it goes. It was my first duck hunt a few years back. My buddy, Whop, invites me to come duck hunting with him and a friend of his, Emery. 
Its a nice overcast day and the wind just right. The three of us get all our gear in the boat, with the dog and start heading out to the channel, when Whop realizes he left his ammo bag in the back of the truck, so we turn back to shore I toss him the keys and he runs to get his bag out of the truck. We once again head out towards the blind giving him gears the whole way there. Get to the blind, set up and I pull my BPS out of its pouch and ask for my keys back from Whop, so I could take my trigger lock off. He looks at me and tells me he left the keys at my truck.$#%$ Emery, just shaking his head offers me his gun and says he will just call that morning. I know he was cursing the new broad in his head but he was nice enough not to say anything. 
Feeling like a total arse I took his gun and we settle in the blind waiting for the fun to begin. Doesn't the wind decide to totally die and the sun come out shining and hot from behind the clouds...nothing flyin! Then we all see it, just across the channel but taking a look at the dekes..a lone bird. Emery works the call and the bird was sold quickly. Whop and I ready, than the Drake mallard cups and heads for a spot right in front of Whop he takes the shot, then a second shot..than a third shot!! The friggin duck seemed to be just hanging there mid-air than headed towards me!! One shot - flipped em arse over tea-kettle feathers fallin' AND the bugger righted himself and flew AWAY!! The three of us sat in silence as he headed back out over the channel from where he had come. THEN, the dang bird turned and flew right back at us, he didn't cup to land, nothing. Just head out, full speed right at us....I shot em.....he died that time. Landed in a shower of feathers right in the blind. Dang funny if you had been there!! The imfamous armour plated, kamikazee mallard!


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

yeah but you broke a cardinal rule....roost busting :******:


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

just ducky said:


> yeah but you broke a cardinal rule....roost busting :ticked:


Which post were you referring to?


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

belly crawling for ducks? flock shooting?
Must be a MN guy for sure!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If the shoe fits...


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Bareback, I almost cried for you. Hang in there, life doesn't always suck. Maybe for you though.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

just ducky said:


> yeah but you broke a cardinal rule....roost busting :ticked:


hahahahhahaha i just read another post you wrote that said you shot and saw a normal amount of redheads. thats funny i dont see many redheads in the fields. talk about jumping on the band wagon. :roll:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Is every inch of water considered a roost by you guys or something. GOOD LORD!


----------



## OpenWaterCaller (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe you should actually try setting up some decoys. You can't expect to shoot a whole lot of ducks when you freakin puddle jump em'. And no matter how close they fly together always just pick out one bird at a time


----------



## Drake08 (Oct 15, 2008)

Why's roost busting got to be a MN thing? I've been to ND a few times and you can't tell if you shoot at some ducks on a so called "roost" that they won't fly to the next million potholes scattered all over ND. So get over this whole roost busting because if you play it right and don't overhunt the one of a million roosts you shouldn't affect it at all.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Drake08 said:


> Why's roost busting got to be a MN thing?


Because we prefer you did not do it here. Just keep it there in MN! :roll: :wink: :beer:


----------



## Methuselah (Sep 5, 2008)

Does EVERY thread have to come down to this? It amazes me how grown adults can act like children. This isn't dontbustaroost.com Grow up and drop it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Methuselah said:


> Does EVERY thread have to come down to this? It amazes me how grown adults can act like children. This isn't dontbustaroost.com Grow up and drop it.


but you just brought it up again?


----------



## Drake08 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Leo,

Me and the buddies from MN will be in ND this weekend thru the week shooting up every roost just for you. If you could please tell me where you are located so I can come over and shoot up every roost within a square mile of you.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

My friend and I were hunting on a decent sized pond a few weeks back and he made about the worst shot I've ever seen. It was about 5 minutes into shooting hours and we were getting ready for the day; you know, lighting up the cigars and loading the shotguns (I never see ducks unless I've got a stupid cigar in my mouth for some reason...) Anyways, we had three green wing drakes come busting in out of no-where, right over our heads and on the edge of our pond, right into the landing zone. They couldn't have been more than 3 feet onto the water surface, maybe 10-15 yards in front of us. I look at Steve and give him a nod that we should stand up, spook 'em and blast them when they hop up. We stood up as fast as we could and they didn't move... Steve shoots, one rolls over. The other two take off in opposite directions and I blast at the right one and he drops, probably about a 30-35 yard shot. So we went and got our prizes and Steve takes a look and we can't figure out where in the world he hit it. After doing some investigating, ONE pellet hit it in the chest. ONE single no. 4 steel pellet managed to hit this duck at 10-15 yards... I can't to this day understand how he could've only gotten one pellet into that bird.

Coincidentally that day I was on FIRE! I got the one green wing right away which happened to be my first green wing ever. Then about an hour of not seeing any birds at all a pigeon came flying over the pond and I wanted one to get mounted (don't ask...) so I dumped that one with one shot and it happened to have a reward band on it. THEN another hour passes of not seeing another duck and we decide to take a walk over no another pond that's about 75 yards away from ours to see what could be there. We get half way between the two and we see a mallard waaaayyyy way off in the distance flying alone. I didn't figured I could call it in without having dekes out, in the middle of a field, with our yellow lab hopping around like a mad man. Gave it a couple quacks and here she came! Right over to us! It was probably 20 yards out and 40 yards up, one shot and she dropped like a sack of potatoes. And Steve never hit another thing the whole day after the one teal...


----------

